# Switch career to Information Security



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

hi guys

Im a .NET developer with 4 yrs exp. Im very good programmer:wink:. I want to switch my career to Information security.
Im thinking of doing CISSP certification, is it going to help me get a job in this field. Also is my previous experience be of any use.
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Hannan7600 (Oct 21, 2011)

The world is now under the threat of Information security. So, as to switch your career to security system, this will effective and high demand for your career. One of the best certification of Cisco is CISSP. Hope it bring you happy life.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

without any experience in IS then getting the CISSP will over qualify you.

You need to build up to certs and career levels like that.

The majority of people who work in IS previously worked as network engineers and network engineers previously started as helpdesk or IT techs.


----------



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply guys.I appreciate.

when you say cissp will make me overqualified you mean i can easily get into IS with cissp cert and only programming exp?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no I mean it will be harder because you have no experience but you will have a certification that says you have experience. So as soon as employers see this on your resume it will go in the bin.

There are certs for beginners in IT like the A+,N+ and MCTS windows 7 then there are certs that are to show your experience level which is just about everything else.

You will not woalk into IS without first getting network experience you will not get network experience without first progressing to it.

Not many people walk into networking these days without working on a help desk or as an IT tech. Your programming experince will help you and may help you get a network role if you do something such as Network + and CCENT. If you get a job that involves cisco kit you will need to do the CCNA.

Infact I think you need the CCNA before you can do CCISP anyway but the CCNA is meant for people who work with cisco kit. Again having the CCNA without the experience could hold you back in looking for a job unless you have that experience.


----------



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

ok.
So i cant do cissp or ccna before getting any relevant experience.
And i cant become a tech support now, after the exp i have.

btw as a programmer i have a good knowledge of computer and networks. 

So where do you suggest i should start.
I have heard Security+ is good certification for people without an infosec exp.

Can you just guide as to how i should go about this.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You could get a tech support job and you may even get a networking job because of your programming experience and knowledge.

People do go for the CCNA before getting experience but many employers will reject you as your supposed to have experience with the CISCO kit but some will not.

You will need the CCNA before you go for the CCISP

I would suggest you follow this path. Apply for network jobs now. Study CCENT (basic ccna) then hopefully you will have a job by then get the CCNA then after a year or so with that experience and the CCNA go for the CCISP

I would also suggest you get some network admin certs such as the MCSA which require you have 6-12 months experience as a network admin and MCITP windows 7.


----------



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

ok.Now the most important question of all. Would i get the same pay as i get as a programmer? Because as a programmer i get payed pretty decently.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

without experience no unless your very lucky.

Unfortunatley these days IT support/networking is all about experience because of people cheating on certifications then screwing up and causing big problems for their company. So you could have all the certs and degrees in the world but without experience you will need to start at the bottom which means a begginners salary.

However like I said your programming experience and knowledge will help you and you may get a better salary than a begginner but I doubt very much it will mach or exceed your current salary


----------



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

OK. Thanks. Really appreciate it.
But arent there crpytographers etc in Info Sec who dont start with Networking also arent there are programmers in Info sec who write code? I mean Info sec is a huge area isnt there other fields where people dont start as Tech support.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

nope nowhere near experience enough been in IT 5 years


----------



## darkh0rse (Oct 21, 2011)

OK. Thanks. Really appreciate it.
But arent there crpytographers etc in Info Sec who dont start with Networking also arent there are programmers in Info sec who write code? I mean Info sec is a huge area isnt there other fields where people dont start as Tech support.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes there are but generally those people dont apply for those jobs they are head hunted for those jobs. Kind of like how the SAS and the navy seals recruit their members, you dont apply your chosen.

if you do security programming then you could apply easily without doing any networking.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think every potential employer will view you as over qualified if you went right for the CCISP. Some will some won't. If you get your CCISP cert and know what you are doing then I don't see any problems. If you believe you could grasp the CCISP material then go for it.


----------

